# Die Gilde "Arise" sucht Member



## Vansitter (28. November 2007)

Wir suchen:

- 1 Schurken
- 1 Magier
- andere Klassen dürfen sich natürlich auch bewerben...

Unsere 25er Raidzeiten sind *Donnerstags, Sonntags und Montags von 19:30-23:30*. Bisherige Erfolge sind Voidreaver und Lurker, Hydross und Solarian/Al'ar stehen als nächstes auf dem Plan. Karazhan und ZA wird geraidet wenn sich 10 Leute finden die Lust haben die Instanzen zu machen.

Falls ihr unserer familiären Gilde beitreten möchtet, solltet ihr eine angenehme Bewerbung schreiben. RL-Daten, ehemalige Gilden, Equip (Armory-Link)  und was ihr von uns erwartet, sollte schon in dieser Bewerbung zu finden sein. Stichworte sind kein schreiben. Lasst euch also etwas einfallen. ;-)

*Link:* http://www.mettrinker.de/enfant


----------



## Vansitter (29. November 2007)

/push


----------



## Trine (30. November 2007)

jop suchen wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vansitter (4. Dezember 2007)

push


----------



## Vansitter (4. Dezember 2007)

update siehe oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vansitter (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vansitter (17. Dezember 2007)

update


----------

